# D&D d10(WoD system)



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

First, I've gotten sick of the ROLL playing of D&D, as I'm more of a story-driven role player. I've been a big fan of the World of Darkness system for years(Masquerade-era, not Requiem) and its story-oriented skills and leveling was pretty much what I was looking for in my D&D games.
So I decided to alter the system to fit a D&D game, and around that I ended up making a campaign setting and maps to boot. The first thing I did was create a useful magic system and a modified character sheet. 








I'll post some stuff if anyone is interested.


----------



## fatboy955 (Feb 24, 2008)

i'll be very intrested in this idea what sort of setting were you thinking?


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

For the setting, I went custom. I drew up a map of the local world area and went through the major religions of the world. I used gods from known TSR settings to keep the D&D feel. Like.. Boccob, Vecna, and Pelor from Greyhawk. Then Helm, Tempus, and Tyr from Forgotten Realms. There are 4 Greyhawk gods, 12 Forgotten Realms gods, and 2 real-world Egyptian goddesses.

The major quarter of the world is a Germanic/French/Medieval feel with D&D high fantasy flavor, and a public fear of magic outside of the church's doing. This is where 95% of the game takes place.

The other 3 quarters have their own happy mix. One is an Egyptian/Persian mix that flows well together, with all its corruption and, of course, sand.
Another has a strong Turkish/Greek vibe, with strange clothes, strange people, and a disposition towards physical confrontation. The last quarter is a stretch in ideas, with me combining the Lord of the Rings Umbar corsairs with Japanese feudal society.

Elves are present, and fairly xenophobic. They are more Tolkien-esque elves, living forever and being rediculously haughty. They are the only group that openly practice Sorcerous magic. They are also the only group that doesn't worship a god, instead worshipping nature and the moon.

Magic as a whole is separated into 3 spheres. Deific(of the gods), Sorcerous(of the world within), and Sylvan(of nature). And all spells are learned and earned, and fairly strong. You must track down a scroll, a book, or a hidden magic school to learn anything Sorcerous. Deific is obviously trained through the church of whomever you worship. And sylvan is gifted by the land the more you help its cause(and gain exp). 

Only two classes may gain spells without outside help, and I call these the Conduit Classes. They are direct lines to their chosen magic. Favored Souls, the mildly chosen vassal of a god, and Sorcerers, those gifted with the ability to see the 'weave within' and change it to their needs.

I've thrown out the D&D weaponry and armor and went real-world on its ass, browsing pages of historical data to get accurate arms and armor of the different types from different nations. And most d&d Feats are now just maneuvers that anyone can attempt with rolls and difficulty increases.

Ask about info on any particular part and I'll get more detailed.


----------



## fatboy955 (Feb 24, 2008)

these sounds fantastic one thing i wonder tho is will the setting have a 'overall baddie' or will it be lots of differant faction all after power?
i personally like a combation of both. any major chars is the making? heroes villans?


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

As of so far, I haven't developed the 'destroy the world' villain yet, as the majority of the world is still in creation infancy, but I do have some groups and organizations that are the antagonists so far.

The entire northwest of the map is forest and ruled by the wildmen of the area, which are even allied with orcs and evil sylvan creatures. I haven't created their master yet, but he will be the baddie for a long time, hiding in the woods. They are dealing with a minor baddie of them now, who has been waylaying caravans and making it look like one city is attacking the other's caravans.
They are the major problem in the game, right beside the nefarious dealings of the Roserock Company. They are a mercenary company that hires for basic contract merc work, but under-the-table stuff is not uncommon. These include, raids, theft, outright murder, etc.. In the main city of the game, Marsai, Tyr is the major god and justice is prevalent. Roserock Co. doesn't do too many darker dealings here, but the walls end a few hundred feet away. 

The two major cities of the egyptian/persian lands are going to be the major antagonists in the future, with that major villain probably being based there. The two cities are, Ahkshere, city of canals, and Nephaksha, the Great Market(aka serpents nest). A major villain could hide in Nephaksha forever, as its the largest city on the map, and a big portion is made of docked ships that slims and grows over tides and cycles.


----------



## fatboy955 (Feb 24, 2008)

maybe a sort of 'grand baddie' pulling the strings. Are any of the gods stronger /have more belivers then the others? You mentioned the church is christian based or somthing else?


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

Religion is area-based more than anything. Christianity is non-existent in the world. Each major city pretty much has its own major god or belief, with that place being the center of worship of that chosen deity.
I would say the largest worship is of the two egyptian deities, as the deserts are so vast, but most deities have a worshippers everywhere, just not well-known and organized more into cult-type-situations to keep their beliefs quiet.

-Update-
Here is my map of the lands. It's a rough draft that's uncolored, but over a week I've worked it into a nice look. It's game ready, just needing some game master to add his own flavor to the open areas in his own campaign.


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

Here are a few antagonists I threw together.
-----
A’LAIN MOIER, THIEVES GUILD STEWARD
- After the purge of the guild by the sentinels of Tyr, most of the remaining members fled south to the Nekra lands. A scant few decided to stay and change things back to the old ways, and keep things out of the public eye. One of these men was A’lain Moier, noble son of House Moier of Sember. He was exiled from the house by his brother, to prevent competition towards the house seat. He might have left the house, but he never left Sember. Using this indignity, and his will for revenge, A’lain and a select few brought the guild back from the ashes to the small, efficient unit it is now. Successful, and more than that, without the murderous and careless ways of the earlier guild incarnation. A’lain himself is quite the gentleman, as are the few ranking members around him. He never loses his calm or strikes out upon a person without proper reason. He is however, a brilliant tactician and a thief of no small merit. That ledger you may have misplaced, or that coin you dropped? It wasn’t your fault, it was A’lain.

KARL TANE, ROSEROCK DRAGOON
- A tall, thin, yet hard-as-steel man, Karl Tane, is the bane of all who oppose Roserock’s doings. He dresses in plain, dark, high quality clothes, that give those around discomfort to look at. He was raised in the streets of West Gate until his early teens, where he was enslaved and sent to Sai’Brom’El for training in the arts of war. Upon arrival in Sember from his years of training, he heard of his master’s demise by a rival, and his subsequent freedom. After a quick stint in the Thieves Guild, he was snatched up by the black hand of Roserock and put into service as their enforcer. He has yet to fail.

LADY AIA RELLAHRA, MATRIARCH OF WEST GATE
- This cruel woman is not only the ruler of this hellish port city, she is also the high priestess of the church of Beshaba that lies within her walls. Her lifespan has long exceeded the human norm, which regretfully has seen the destruction of many villages, the exploration and colonization of Beshaba-worshippers in the far west, and the secession of West Gate from the North Weald Territories. The city of Marsai is in a constant struggle with West Gate, as they worship the Goddess of Misfortune’s twin sister, Tymora, who is her complete opposite. Her personal soldiers are the most feared rogues around.

WILDMEN OF THE NORTH WEALD
- Part old clans of the forest, part vagabonds and criminals, the wildmen of the great weald are a constant thorn in the side of the northern cities. Their rivals, the Knights of the Thorn, are constantly on the move to thwart their attacks along the northern tradeway. They are separated into familial clans, with the outskirting clans allowing outsiders to join through ritual initiation. Each clan is led by an eiljer, who in turn looks to a higher-blooded clan leader for leadership. Their attacks have increased in number by three times over the last decade, leading some to believe central leadership has taken over.

CULT OF NEPH
- The dark goddess Nephthys, queen of death, has many small cults scattered around the Nekra Desert. A few small cells have expanded into foreign lands to sow entropy, but the goddess’s reach doesn’t extend far beyond her sun-bleached lands. These cults over-extend themselves and eventually cause their own destruction, break apart, or fall back to known lands and cells. Her eye is set on the Nekra city of Nephaksha, where her guile and lies spread openly and without resistance. Her cults wear the deathshead-over-khopesh symbol on their garb and artifacts.

THIEVES GUILD
- The not-so-secret, loosely organized fraternity of rogues and thieves of the north. Founded ages ago by an excommunicate nobleman who wrested his families fortune back through illicit means. From those proud, gentlemen-thieving ways, sprouted a criminal enterprise of enormous magnitude that was eventually brought down by the church of Tyr and its sentinels. It now exists as an ad hoc fencing and black market operation that changes leadership and membership routinely. A minor nuisance to the cities as of now, the surviving members of the purge still await to lay their wrath upon those that ended their reign, while the current members have returned to the old ways of the guild.

ROSEROCK COMPANY
- This mercenary contractor, if taken at face value, is a sterling, stalward organization that deserves nothing but respect. They keep great contacts, don’t force influence upon the governing groups, and generally hire the best for the job. The truth is much more tarnished. The public faces of Roserock are just that, and the hooded, secret chairmen of the company like it that way. The nefarious and informed know Roserock as a sanctuary for assassins and despots, whose contracts are taken by the worst men and organizations.


----------



## Pariah (Jul 3, 2008)

Wrath of Khaine said:


> First, I've gotten sick of the ROLL playing of D&D, as I'm more of a story-driven role player. I've been a big fan of the World of Darkness system for years(Masquerade-era, not Requiem) and its story-oriented skills and leveling was pretty much what I was looking for in my D&D games.


To be blunt, this is mainly to do with Roleplaying styles and DMing styles. There is nothing stopping you from doing a Story driven game in DnD 3.5. Its just that with D&D most of all, people tend to see only the mechanics and not the potential beyond that.

I blame the SRD for it, as that is what most people first experience D&D through. Which does not have any of the roleplaying hints that are in any of the books.

I get sick to fucking death of people blaming D&D for not being Story Driven. If you think that it is not Story Driven. That is your prejudice. However, the same could be said for any Roleplay game including Word of Darkness.

I know people that will not play D&D because it is too rules heavy. Each of them play more rules centric games than D&D. D&D has a bad press because of the D20 label, that makes people instantly think of rolling dice. Instead of an indication of which dice has the most importance in the game.

If we renamed WoD to D10, the same would happen with WoD.


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

I decided to edit my reply, as I don't want this topic moving away from its original point. I ask you do remove yours as well, as it has absolutely nothing to do with the thread, and takes all previous posts to be shoved in a direction towards argument over mechanics of a game and RP style, which have no relevance in the topic at hand.
In the future, please don't make those sorts of replies, as they help no one nor advance the topic.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

this is all really cool, but you said stuff about changing mechanics? I'm pretty interested in that. See I try my darndest to run 3.5 story games, but the dipshits just kill the mysterious trader and dont bother to search the cart, story based mechanics may help me out, what have you got?


----------

